# is it possible to use an 1.8 8v fuel distributor is a 1.8 16v scirocco?



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

is it possible being that i have two plug connections instead of one?


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

The 1.8L 8V and 16V meters are interchangeable.
And they both have two connectors, one is the DPR, and the other the TPS.


----------



## hewhosleepswithbears (Sep 16, 2014)

nbvwfan said:


> The 1.8L 8V and 16V meters are interchangeable.
> And they both have two connectors, one is the DPR, and the other the TPS.


okay i have one now and i put it onto my airbox.... now what?


----------



## Zhorik (Feb 9, 2014)

They just dont look the same


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

if both are CIS-E (aluminum) then yes
if one is CIS-Lambda or CIS-Basic then no.

im not really positive if you can mount it to the air meter box or not
also not entirely sure if you can just swap the fuel lines to the corresponding places

pictures would help comparison...

cis-lambda









cis-e (e means electronic)









visual differences










google search will reveal tons of photos


----------

